# Need help in buying an LCD Panel TV



## src2206 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hello

I am looking forward to buy a 26'' LCD TV (or 32'' if I can squeeze my provisions a little ). But I can not make up my mind which brand i should go for.
1. Which one should be better: Samsung 4 Series, Sony Bravia T series. Sone BRAVIA S series (all 26''). Note that on T series Sony, I have been offered a price of 24500/-. SONY Bravia seems to have a far better sound quality than Samsung, with Sony's speakers placed at sides. Another model that I am offered for 24.5K is Philips PFL series 3403.

2. There is another option of going for 32'' VIDEOCON (Integra 32C), which is offered for 24K only. A little extra will also able to get me 32'' SHARP (but not the SHARP AQUOS Series).

3. What about after Sales Service? Is it good for all the three (Sony, Samsung, Philips)?

So could some one please help me and tell me which one I should go for? I am really confused.  As far as budget is considered, it is strictly within 25K to 26K (I can add 3K at most to this). 

I have been in various shops, but more I see more I get confused...and not to mention about the Sales Men who seems to have nothing to do better but to confuse me more. I am really confused..please see any one could guide me through.


----------



## Fighter (Dec 26, 2008)

you can opt for LCD panel which you can get a lot cheaper than TVs. The brands to look out for are Dell, Sharp, NEC & Sony

After sales wise Dell and Sony are the best.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 26, 2008)

Samsung Series 5 and series 6
LG Jazz

These are the hottest rightn now and they are amazing. Get the one that your money can buy.

I liked series 6 more but it's little bit costlier. But believe me, it looks stunning.


----------



## src2206 (Dec 27, 2008)

I have zeroed down to following four:
*SAMSUNG LA26A450C1, PHILIPS 26PFL3403/9, LG 26LG30R and SONY KLV-26S400A or SONY KLV-26T400G*

Amongst these four I could ensure that PHILIPS and LG uses IPS panels, but I could not ascertain about the rest two.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 29, 2008)

If the samsung model that you listed is Series 4 model, I wouldn't pick it. it's not as good as series 5 and 6.

Philips makes great CRT's but they are not at all near to Sony's and Samsung's in LCD's.


----------



## src2206 (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I did researched a lot and visited a number of stores. I have seen all these models side by side and IMHO there is hardly any noticeable difference between all the panels.

Now comes the price- feature factor. I found that 26LG30R model has the same set of feature with BRAVIA 26 S but with a price difference of at least 4.5K. So even if I get a discount the difference of price will still remain to be around 3-4K. Interestingly the only thing that the BRAVIA S panel has more than LG is 1 HDMI port and I think that it is HDMI 1.2 whereas LG's ports are HDMI 1.3. one more important note is that out of the models i have mentinoed only BRAVIA 26 S and 26LG330R supports 24p True Cinema. None of the others support this. LG also uses S-IPS Hard panel (same as PHILIPS CFL series) and as far as my knowledge goes, quality wise this is a very good panel. And it is also correct that response time and DCR are better for LG. So it seems that LG gives the best bang for money.

What I am not sure are:
1. After Sales support of LG.
2. What is the Static Contrast ratio of 26LG30R. It is not mentioned anywhere in their technical literature.

So now the dilemma for me is- whether I should grab this LG and save about 3.5K of my hard earned money or should I go for BRAVIA 26 S gaining very little in terms of features.

About the rest of the panels, SONY T 26 looses heavily on features and really a costly option. PHILIPS lags far behind in terms of features. SAMSUNG also does not provide much for the premium they charge.


----------



## src2206 (Jan 1, 2009)

ok guys, bought an 26LG30R for 23055/- including freight and VAT. Not yet installed though


----------

